# does your fish watch you?



## neonlights (Jan 25, 2012)

my little sudi likes to watch me from time to time especially when I'm playing the sims haha. I sit up in bed with my laptop and hes right next to me so he sees everything that goes on. I chose to set him up on my nightstand cause I heard that fish like interaction keeps them active or something.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

My boys are always staring...usually to see if I brought them any snacks! XD


----------



## Gehenna (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, mine too, sometimes i wonder if he entertains me or i entertain him.. i think is the latter. I have noticed that when i don't pay him attention, he faces me straight up all flared up as if he were facing another betta, and when i get back to him he returns to normal, and swims quickly behind the plant, he likes hide 'n seek, always moving around to keep the plant between him and me.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

mine always are on the look out for me. if theres 10-15 ft of a clear line of sight, they're already are looking my way.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep. I am sitting near Sakura and she is watching me. I will feel bad when she has to go to my room. She is such a social butterfly! She is sitting in the dining room/kitchen area now.


----------



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yes, they do. Gutless will often swim up to see what I'm doing before swimming around his plant, while Arteri will swim up and watch me for as long as he possibly can. Wong Foo is unusual because he doesn't do this as much. I'm not sure, though, because I'll look at him watching me, and then he'll notice and turn around or hide.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Every time I go up to Rose's tank, she stares at me until I freak out! She would just stay there not even moving. It's creepy.


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chaos watches me all the time.. Especially when i'm Sitting at the computer. His tank is right next to my desk so Ill Catch him Staring Like ''Hey What you doin?'' Haha Its so cute!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

My first betta used to watch TV with me at night!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

My boys watch me all the time. I have this like window type thing that's between my living room and my kitchen and I have 3 1-2gal tanks sitting up there and If I point at either of them they will all poof up at me.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Twitch watches me, when I'm not watching him. He's the middle fish in a 3 way divided tank on my computer desk. He's like 7 inches from me lol I'm typing away and I can see him just sitting/floating there, watching me and not moving. When I turn to look at him, he whips his head to the side and swims around like "Do do do do doo, I wasn't looking at you... what's this up here?" and he ignores me. 3 minutes later, back to staring at me. We do this all day... Nixon and Freddy haven't looked at me yet unless they see the bottle of food hehe


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol yup... in fact, he's watching me right now.

It's kinda creepy at times.


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

I cant tell if my boy is watching me or his reflection! Its so funny watching him go back and forth across the tank wall!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep, mine come up to the front and stare while I watch them. It's kind of creepy to be watching one of the girls and look up and there's a big fat fish face looking right at me.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes,mine watch me!

I have all of my tanks in the living room,so they can watch the action that happens out there. I always catch them, especially Odin, staring.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

My fish (my female more than the male) would always swim to the glass and stare at me until i give her food, my male is usually working on his bubble nest.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

The 4 of mine that I have in my room (Shadowfax, Draco, Saphira and Tango) all watch me...I'll be doing something then feel 4 pairs of eyes staring. xD


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

My boy will usually greet me, watch me for a minute or so, then go back to swimming or flaring at his reflection. He pays more attention when he thinks it's feeding time.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Rose would look at me like she's saying "Feed me... Now!!!." It kinda freaks me out lol


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Goblin seems to love watching me do my hair and get dressed in the morning. I was doing my hair is the mirror earlier, and as the mirror is on my door, I could look back and see his little fishie self watching me. He also watches me dress, idk if he's a pervy fish or if he's trying to give me fashion advice. >.>


----------



## JustARegularFan (Feb 1, 2012)

My little bugger used to stare at me from across the room when I first got him. It's rather cute, I think.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

xjenuhfur said:


> Goblin seems to love watching me do my hair and get dressed in the morning. I was doing my hair is the mirror earlier, and as the mirror is on my door, I could look back and see his little fishie self watching me. He also watches me dress, idk if he's a pervy fish or if he's trying to give me fashion advice. >.>


Bahaha! Perv fish!


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

xjenuhfur said:


> Goblin seems to love watching me do my hair and get dressed in the morning. I was doing my hair is the mirror earlier, and as the mirror is on my door, I could look back and see his little fishie self watching me. He also watches me dress, idk if he's a pervy fish or if he's trying to give me fashion advice. >.>


LOL! Perv fish!! :lol:


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I wouldn't have him any other way than pervy.  and scared of his own reflection. I've never seen a betta try to swim away from his reflection!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine all watch me every time I sit at my desk near their Aquarium. They start to swim fast in front of the tank all excited to see me. I think they are wishing I would feed them a snack LOL.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine are all in the living room. If I go near the drawyer that has their food, not only my bettas look, but so does the oscars, parrots, and jack dempsey. Not all in the same tank of course.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

xjenuhfur said:


> Goblin seems to love watching me do my hair and get dressed in the morning. I was doing my hair is the mirror earlier, and as the mirror is on my door, I could look back and see his little fishie self watching me. He also watches me dress, idk if he's a pervy fish or if he's trying to give me fashion advice. >.>


I think he's probably just looking at you like what are those things? I've never seen those before. My cories will sometimes look at me while I'm getting dressed. My betta is housed in my study. The cories and tetras are in the bedroom.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

All of my bettas are in the living room, so they don't get to watch me change! :lol:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

SpinOut said:


> Oh yes, they do. Gutless will often swim up to see what I'm doing before swimming around his plant, while Arteri will swim up and watch me for as long as he possibly can. Wong Foo is unusual because he doesn't do this as much. I'm not sure, though, because I'll look at him watching me, and then he'll notice and turn around or hide.




to wong foo thanks for everything??? 
did you name your fish from this movie!?


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

My baby Yuki always seems to stare at me when i would be playing my laptop on my bed. IT SCARES ME... :shock:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine watch me when i walk into the kitchen...not the females though they dont care.....they are a bit snobby haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

ha ha. Yuki always seems to freak me out though because my boy Senshi stares at me alot but he isn't scary when he does it. Odd...


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Rosso1011 said:


> I think he's probably just looking at you like what are those things? I've never seen those before. My cories will sometimes look at me while I'm getting dressed. My betta is housed in my study. The cories and tetras are in the bedroom.


Yeah I'm in a dorm so he's always in my room. He's a good study buddy.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

xjenuhfur said:


> Yeah I'm in a dorm so he's always in my room. He's a good study buddy.


Bettas are definitely good study buddies.  Having him in my study gives me a tranquil environment to work on homework and other stuff.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

my new boy Captain America would stare at me when im not looking then when i look he turns around like he's saying "la la la im not watching you la la la!"


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I enter the room and at least half the girls press their faces against the glass doing the feeeeeeed me dance


----------



## neonlights (Jan 25, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> I enter the room and at least half the girls press their faces against the glass doing the feeeeeeed me dance


aww thats cute


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it's cute, my newest girl is watching me.. or something shiny... or perhaps my boys in the 10 gal. The boy closest to her is watching her... and stopping and going flare mad then back to his giant nest. Hmmm... perhaps I'm giving him the wrong idea


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> I enter the room and at least half the girls press their faces against the glass doing the feeeeeeed me dance


That is exactly what Yuki does when i look at her most the time it like don't you like to explore your tank for once you already kissed the glass before!! Lol:-D 

-BettaBeautiful14

MY BETTAS
Yuki (Female)
Samera (Female)
Senshi (Male)
PAST AWAY
Sushi (Male)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

xjenuhfur said:


> Yeah I'm in a dorm so he's always in my room. He's a good study buddy.


My Emmybutt is a fantastic study buddy! He sits on my desk while I do homework and dances about, but when I turn to look at him he stops and stares...every few minutes he'll wiggle his little butt then continue staring. He;s a massive beggar though...I was sitting on my bed across the room the other day and for (no exaggeration) 5-6 minutes he just stared unmovingly at the place where I drop his food. I caved after that and gave him a couple bloodworms haha...it was so darn cute.

But yeah Emanon watches me walk around the room, flips out when I open my dorm door ("YOURE BACK WHOOHOO FINALLY YAYYYY food?") And will swim around aimlessly until I move, when I move he watches me constantly. I could sit on my bed for an hour and he won't pay attention, the second I so much as shift my weight, he turns and watches. Its adorable.


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

Sputnik is on my night-table. Some nights I don't sleep in my room so when I come in in the morning he freaks out like "WHERE WERE YOU?!?!??!?"


----------

